# Completely Devastated - What Is Going On?



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a bleed last night at 11dp2dt. It was bright red and then stopped.

This morning I have had some cramping and more bright red blood but it doesn't "seem" to be a period but it's still bright red   

I am on 1ml of Gestone every day is this the only thing holding the  back?

I am 12dp2dt today and I feel like my heart is completely broken, I don't know where I am. The hospital won't give me a blood test as they said the Pregnyl ( I had 5000iu) could still be in my system, which I thought would be gone by now... 14dpEC  

I don't know what is going on......


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Saila,

Sending you big  .

Hang on in there, when is your test date?

                         

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh sweetheart...    

I am thinking of you at this horrible time, hang in there hun.  

I totally understand the deverstation  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am due to test Wed, but think I know what the result will be. I don't want to early test but DH is desperate for us to test tomorrow morning. 

I don't understand why I haven't started altogether, why the red bleeding... where is full blown AF?

It just feels like some cruel game my body is playing on me and its driving me insane....  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Rose and Saila sending you lots of love and I really hope it isnt the end for you both   I've read on here time and time again that spotting/bleeding doesnt mean the end but it doesnt help. when its you that experiencing. Its my biggest fear as I have never got to test day before.  

Saila did the clinic say anything about upping your progesterone?  thats what mine did when i was bleeding before my test date last time?

 xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh hun  

I'm genuinely am so sorry this is happening. 

It could be the gestone holding the bleeding back but you just never know....have you tested early or are you going to be good and wait until Wednesday ?  I'm not just saying this but there are women who have bleeding in early pg so until you actually test there's always the chance.

Thinking of you 
Take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No my clinic haven't said upp the Gestone....

I don't know whether to test tomorrow morning,   I think I might.

I am just completely lost. I am spotting one minute and not the next it is bright red though so it just makes me think its genuinely AF

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

to you both, Rose glad my tip helped and they suggested they up your dose xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still red bleeds on and off... cramping getting worse too  

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bleeding is stopping and starting, still red but not enought to mark my pants  

Got some whopping cramps going on. Is the only reason AF not fully blown because of Gestone?

Feel like I am going insane!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is the gestone like cyclogest, ie pessary? have they told you to do back door? when do you test hun?





xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to send you both a  the Gestone will hold back AF if it is on the way but similarly you can have some spotting and get a BFP so there's no way of predicting the outcome.  I would be inclined to test tomorrow its only one day early, but that's just me!  If you can be good til wednesday then you'll have more willpower than me!

Flowerpot Gestone's usually a jab hun.

 

Axxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI,

on my last ivf cycle i started spotting from 7dpt and it continued til about day 11. I told dh it was all over as i had cramps and bright red blood. I called my clinic and they upped my gestone to 100mg after i asked if i could. I went on to get a bfp. I also tested one day early because of all the blood.

Wishing you lots of luck hun.

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

and much luck Saila  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to test tomorrow morning using the test the hospital gave us. I think it's a bleak chance but we shall see.

Tucked up in bed now with cramps. Just going to try and sleep the night away

xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

for you huni!!
I hope you manage to get some sleep!

        for test day sweetie!!

x x x


----------



## *pen* (Jun 3, 2008)

keeping everything crossed for you  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tested this morning - BFN


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh hun I'm so sorry


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so sorry huni


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Saila, im so sorry hunni


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

♥Saila♥  thinking of you today hun... sooo sorry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

xxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Saila so so sorry to hear your result look after yourself      

strawbs xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Saila hun 

I'm really am so sorry to read this 

Look after yourself & DH

Thinking of you
Natasha xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Saila, 

So sorry to read your news, thinking of you and dh, take care of each other  


Lisa xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry hun


----------



## *pen* (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm so sorry


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Look after yourself sweetheart


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Really sorry Saila ~ i wish it had been different for you 

Be kind to yourself hun...

Lizzy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sorry hun xxx


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi saila try not to panick to much hun i know its easier said than done but hope everything is going to be ok for you luv vicky.


----------

